# Is 6wt beefy enough?



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a 9' 8wt and an 8-1/2' 5wt. The 8wt is hard for me to cast for more than an hour (too heavy) and the 5wt won't toss the real big bass bugs. The 8wt is fine for Steelheading when I'm mostly nymphing, but more than an hour throwing big bugs and streamers is an actual pain. So, here is my question, would a 9' 6wt allow me to toss the big flies and/or will a 6wt stop a charging Steelie. Should I even consider a 6wt that's 9-1/2'? Gallop uses a 6wt to toss his streamers on a heavy sinking line, so I'm thinking this could work. I could take 2 ounces or more of weight off my casting arm. Comments?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm what action of a rod? How large are the patterns? How many pieces are the rod?


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm most comfortable with a med-fast to fast rod. My Orvis 8wt is described as "mid-flex". The 5wt is a Joan Wulff-Winston and fairly fast. I'd like to stick with 3 or 4 piece rods. I would like to be able to toss topwater and streamers up to a 2/0 hook.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well... a 6wt will have its limitations with the air resistance with big bugs! As far as streamers go it will be like casting a wet sock with a 2/0 hook, and a streamer body to match! A 6wt will stop a steelhead thats under 25", but you will get your answer when its a fish over 25" and is fresh out of the lake .. lol.. Hmmm sounds like you need a 7wt .. lol...


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I would say a 7wt. I use an 8'3" tip flex for throwing bass bugs and big meaty streamers. I don't have much Steelhead experience so maybe 007 will be able to respond to this, but I have talked to guys who use 10' 5or6wt for there steelheading. The length helps cushion the fight allowing for better to hand ratio on big fresh fish. I dont know if a 10' in these line classes for bass bugs and streamer would be an advantage. S


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I throw 4's on my 6wt but that's as big as I go...might help to upline to a 7wt line...never caught a steelhead but from what I hear an 8wt is ideal. I get tired out with my 8wt as well. But when you time a cast well you can really throw some line and feel it working which is nice...
Janus


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Janus said:


> I throw 4's on my 6wt but that's as big as I go...might help to upline to a 7wt line...never caught a steelhead but from what I hear an 8wt is ideal. I get tired out with my 8wt as well. But when you time a cast well you can really throw some line and feel it working which is nice...
> Janus



Well what line are you going to use for steelheading? What patterns are you going to fish primarily? How much water do you like covering in a day normally? I used to skate flys, and only landed 6 in 7 years. I swing flys priamrily with my leader set up witch looks like a mess most of time, but I have found it most productive. 8wt to be honest is going to be over kill on 95% of Ohios tribs, and 1000% to much on the PA tribs, NY on the larger tribs Oswego, SR, and the Niagara its will be put to the test. In MI most of the tribs it will be to heavy. The avg steelheader roll casts/false casts about 30-60 feet with the correct line, and leader set up. You throw 4/0 with your 
6wt? I reply more when you give me some more info...


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not really asking a question here... rweis is.I throw size 4 not 4/0....I heard a 8wt is ideal I have no experience in this matter.
Janus


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

8wt to heavy for Ohio, PA


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a 7 wt I use for steelhead and bass fishing when I am using bigger flies. I use my 7 wt in canada for pike, but I switch to a 9 wt when I target Muskie. When I am not tossing big fies I down size to a 5 wt for bass. When you are looking in to rods the upper end rods are a little more pricey but the lighter weight might be worth it. I hope this helps my 2 cents.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

seven wt is about right---but keep working out with the 8 so you can cast it all day without getting tired---once you get the strength built up you dont lose it ---it has many benefits---

if you are releasing your fish it is better to go heavy rather than light and bring the fish in quickly so it has some researve to fight the current after its release

just my $.02


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have caught some big fish on a 6wt carp, pike, hybrids, cats. you can throw big flies on them too but i think a 7 like some others were saying is the ticket. i feel you on the 8wt though, i like throwing the 4wt all day long over the big rod any day


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I used a 7wt 10foot in the winter time when the fish is alittle slow, but tried to use it in the spring time and lost most of my fish, couldn't get them in. So I switched to my 8wt 9 1/2 foot which has a little more back bone and had more success rate landing the bigger ones 30" plus.

I think a 6wt is too light for the spring and fall when the fish are more energetic and take long runs. I would think the 6wt would be fine for the smaller ones, but you hook into a bullet and would imagine it would strip your reel clean.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

It sounds like I need to stay with the 8wt for Steelies. That's no problem because I cast fewer times and I'm usually nymphing. I would like to try something lighter for my bassin'. When I'm casting to every 2 feet along a shoreline, that adds up quick. I would be putting a Bass Taper on the 6 wt. Any ideas on what the largest fly I could throw comfortably on the set up? Thanks for all the input.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive tossed size 4 buggers and clousers with my 9'6" 6 wt with no problems with a salmon steelhead taper wff line.I will switch to my 8wt if I am casting on the shoreline into a heavy wind though. I use this(6wt) early fall when the fish hit hard as a train. I then use a 11' 6 wt for steelhead in the rivers when i switvh to indicator rigs. Been fishing these for 6 years now with no problems or fish that I couldnt handle.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

rweis,
I use my 6wt Sage almost exclusively for bass anymore. I throw mostly large sneaky petes & 4" to 6" bunny strips with no problems. Lot's of fun. That rod is also the one I use the most steelheading, although I plan to use an 8 wt set-up more this fall.
Mike


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

I know most of the guys I fish with use a 6 weight for everything! From steelies to smallies.

Not saying it is right, just saying they do it.

I have a 8 weight mid flex orvis, and a 5 weight full flex orvis. Both have battenkill mid arbors. As far as stopping a charging steel...I think that as long as the rod has some backbone, it is more the drag system on the reel that will stop the fish. I know my 5 weight full flex wouldn't stop a 31" steelhead fresh from the lake, but with a heavier tip flex 5 weight with a backbone and my battenkill...I could probably land the fish (not ethically...but land it).

Remember a lot of using a heavier weight fly rod is to have the backbone to "lift the fish"...but if you're using a 6 pound tippet...whether it is a 5 weight or an 8 weight...you still have to play it with the 6 pound tippet!
Do I make sense?
-Jon


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Start working out, lift those Geney pounders.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

The most frustrating thing about this is that I do work out. I'll be hitting 60 next year so I need to keep ready for those long hikes up and down Steelie waters. I ride a bike, walk stairs with ankle weights, and do some upper and lower weight work. One of my forearm exercises uses a rope with a 2" dowel on one end and a 1 pound weight on the other. The idea is to hold out your arms and wind the weight up and down slowly. The first 3 times are easy. I think the warranty on my joints is starting to run out. But trust me on this one, I will duct tape a rod to my arm before I stop fishing. 

Again guys - thanks for all the input.

Ohtuber - I have the Sage VT2 in a 3wt and love it. I'm thinking the 9' 6wt might be just the ticket as a B-day present to myself.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

rweis,
My 6 wt Sage is also a VT2. If you get one, you'll love it.
Mike


----------

